#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Ειδικές Προσφορές Ιουνίου της win² και της CivilTech

## Xάρης

Με την ευκαιρία του *νέου κύκλου τεχνικών ενημερωτικών εκδηλώσεων* της Civiltech και ειδικότερα της εκδήλωσης που διοργανώνεται στις 18/6 στη Θεσσαλονίκη, η Civiltech και ο Χάρης Παπαδόπουλος (win² - Σύμβουλοι Μηχανικοί) είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουν την έναρξη της συνεργασίας τους στο τομέα της τεχνικής νομοθεσίας και γενικότερα της τεχνικής ενημέρωσης.

Είναι γνωστό ότι οι πρόσφατοι νόμοι (Ν.4178/13, ΝΟΚ, Ν.4030/11) τροποποιούνται συχνά, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι απαραίτητη η κωδικοποίηση της κείμενης νομοθεσίας.
Έτσι σε πρώτη φάση προσφέρονται πλήρως κωδικοποιημένοι οι εξής νόμοι:
*Ν.4178/2013**Ν.4067/2012 (Ν.Ο.Κ.)**Ν.4030/2011**Κτιριοδομικός Κανονισμός* 
Η *Civiltech* είναι κατασκευαστής της οικογένειας εφαρμογών *Building*. Η οικογένεια *Building 2014* περιλαμβάνει τις ακόλουθες εφαρμογές που καλύπτουν με ενιαίο τρόπο όλους τομείς της δόμησης και της ενέργειας.
*Building Άδεια Δόμησης 2014* (Αμοιβές μηχανικών, Φορολογικά, Έντυπα Αδείας, Ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά)*Building Εργασίες     Μικρής Κλίμακας 2014* (Ν.4030/12)*Building Έλεγχος     Δόμησης 2014* (Ν.4030/12)*Building Διάγραμμα Δόμησης/Τοπογραφικό Διάγραμμα 2014* (Ν.4067/12)*Building Αυθαίρετη Δόμηση 2014* (Ν.4178/13)*Energy Building/Certificate CAD* *2014*(Κ.ΕΝ.Α.Κ.) 
*Ειδικές προσφορές*
Με την ευκαιρία της νέας συνεργασίας και μέχρι 30/6 προτείνονται δύο λύσεις που καλύπτουν όλες τις νέες υπηρεσίες μηχανικού. Τα πακέτα που επιλέχτηκαν αποτελούν λογισμικό αιχμής και προσφέρονται σε ιδιαίτερα χαμηλή και ανταγωνιστική τιμή ώστε να είναι προσιτά σε όλους. Και με τα δύο πακέτα προσφέρεται ως bonus η *Κωδικοποιημένη Νομοθεσία: Ν.4178/13, ΝΟΚ, Ν.4030/11, Κτιριοδομικός*

* Προσφορά 1* – Αυθαίρετη Δόμηση - 360 ¤ + ΦΠΑ
Αυθαίρετη ΔόμησηΔιάγραμμα Κάλυψης     Ν.4178/13Τοπογραφικό ΔιάγραμμαΈγκριση εργασιών Μικρής ΚλίμακαςΆδεια Δόμησης (Αμοιβές, Ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά, Έντυπα     Δόμησης)BONUS: Κωδικοποιημένη νομοθεσία (Ν.4178/13, ΝΟΚ, Ν.4030/11, Κτιριοδομικός) 
*Προσφορά 2* - 360 ¤ + ΦΠΑ
Άδεια Δόμησης (Αμοιβές, Ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά, Έντυπα     Δόμησης)Διάγραμμα ΔόμησηςΤοπογραφικό διάγραμμαΕργασίες Μικρής ΚλίμακαςΈλεγχος ΔόμησηςBONUS: Κωδικοποιημένη νομοθεσία (ΝΟΚ, Ν.4030/11, Κτιριοδομικός, Ν.4178/13) 
Ειδικότερα το προϊόν Κωδικοποιημένη νομοθεσία (Ν.4178/13, ΝΟΚ,  Ν.4030/11, Κτιριοδομικός) είναι σε μορφή pdf και είναι ενσωματωμένο στα  προγράμματα της Civiltech. 
Είναι σημαντικό να αναφερθεί ότι στη τιμή του προγράμματος περιλαμβάνονται ενημερώσεις για ένα έτος.

----------

